# Job offer but long wait?



## Calio073 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi all

Apologies if this question has already been asked and answered (I couldn't find anything that quite answers my question) 

I understand that having a job offer can help in some ways with making a general application for a visa under the skilled worker programme. However, the application process can take almost 2 years...what employer would wait 2 years before I can start my job??

I don't have a job offer; my husband and I are at the very start of our application process. We don't really want to go down the temporary worker route.

Any help or advice greatly received.

Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Calio073 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Apologies if this question has already been asked and answered (I couldn't find anything that quite answers my question)
> 
> ...


If you don't have an occupation on THE LIST then you will need to find an employer willing to apply for a LMO to give you a TWP. That's the way it's done whether its to your liking or not. Many immigrants begin their lives in Canada with a TWP visa.


----------



## Calio073 (Jan 18, 2012)

My occupation is on THE LIST and I am eligible under the skilled workers category. What I suppose I am asking is has anyone been offered a job and _then_ applied for their visa - have the employers been willing to wait? 

This is just a question out of curiosity, I am not saying that it exactly what I intend to do and I realise that all employers will be different, I was just wondering.

Thanks


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Calio073 said:


> My occupation is on THE LIST and I am eligible under the skilled workers category. What I suppose I am asking is has anyone been offered a job and _then_ applied for their visa -* have the employers been willing to wait*?
> 
> This is just a question out of curiosity, I am not saying that it exactly what I intend to do and I realise that all employers will be different, I was just wondering.
> 
> Thanks


This is unheard of! I mean 6 months is somehow "acceptable" to wait for a new employee to get on board. But, 2 years? Would you wait that long for your new assistant? You could give it a try and see what happens.

You've made it clear TWP isn't an option. But, like *Auld Yin* suggests: _"Many immigrants begin their lives in Canada with a TWP visa"_ And actually is 100% true. The person I am replacing there, applied through FSW, managed to get transferred (London - Edmonton) and 16 months later became a PR. 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Calio073 said:


> My occupation is on THE LIST and I am eligible under the skilled workers category. What I suppose I am asking is has anyone been offered a job and _then_ applied for their visa - have the employers been willing to wait?
> 
> This is just a question out of curiosity, I am not saying that it exactly what I intend to do and I realise that all employers will be different, I was just wondering.
> 
> Thanks


Some employers will wait for the right employee, others will not. If the employer applies for/receives a LMO then you can take the LMO and your job offer to the POE and get your TWP.


----------



## feex1982x (Jan 21, 2012)

we arrived on a TWP 2 years ago, and it is just being renewed. We are now applying for our PR status whilst on an extension of the TWP. I really suggest this is a good way to go, it is far less time consuming, you can start building a life here and apply for PR whenever you would like. I wouldnt knock the idea that quickly its been a great choice for our family.


----------



## Calio073 (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank you all for your replies. I think we had been concerned that if we first went on TWP we might not then get PR and would have to move back to the UK but it sounds like it's an option that can work well.

I worry quite a bit about things being definite - although I know nothing is - so I thought if we went down the PR route first we would know for certain either way. We were very disappointed to learn it could take 2 years - like I say we're only at the beginning here and it's really helpful to hear from people who have been there done that.

However long it takes though, and by whatever route, we really hope we get accepted; we love Canada - what we know of it from our many visits - and we've thought long and hard and feel it's the right place for us to be.

Thanks again.


----------



## Calio073 (Jan 18, 2012)

_Having gone away and done some more research..._ wow, you're right, getting a TWP can be so much quicker! Now I just need to get a job...hmmm...and get all the approvals etc...well, here's hoping.

This board is very helpful.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Calio073 said:


> we love Canada - what we know of it from our many *visits *- and we've thought long and hard and feel it's the right place for us to be.


This is a keyword! Definitely, TWP seems to be the right option for you. Visiting will never match living permanently in a place. 




Calio073 said:


> _Having gone away and done some more research..._ wow, you're right, getting a TWP can be so much quicker! Now I just need to get a job...hmmm...and get all the approvals etc...well, here's hoping.
> 
> This board is very helpful.


Despite a slight slowdown, Canada remains with a very healthy/wealthy economy with a constant need of seasoned skilled professionals and -of course- trades of all sort of. An intra-company transfer will have you there very quickly, but if you must find an employer willing to sponsor you and pretending everything goes smooth, you could be there in 20 weeks or less.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------

